# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Παλιός Πίνακας

## George92

Καλησπέρα,
Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα σε ένα σπίτι στο κέντρο. Έχει πίνακα που δεν υπάρχει ρελέ διαφυγής. Είπα στον ιδιοκτήτη να αλλαχθεί ο πίνακας αλλά αυτός δεν θέλει, ούτε να το κάνω εγώ και να αφαιρεθεί από το ενοίκιο. Στο σπίτι έχω ένα πλυντήριο, ένα ψυγείο και ένα μικρό φουρνάκι.  (Συν TV/υπολογιστή). Θέλω να προστατέψω ψυγείο/πλυντήριο για να μην καούν.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι πρίζες ασφαλείας που έχουν ασφάλεια πάνω προστατεύουν τις συσκευές από το να καούν?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## meletis_m

> Καλησπέρα,
> Πρόσφατα μετακόμισα σε ένα σπίτι στο κέντρο. Έχει πίνακα που δεν υπάρχει ρελέ διαφυγής. Είπα στον ιδιοκτήτη να αλλαχθεί ο πίνακας αλλά αυτός δεν θέλει, ούτε να το κάνω εγώ και να αφαιρεθεί από το ενοίκιο. Στο σπίτι έχω ένα πλυντήριο, ένα ψυγείο και ένα μικρό φουρνάκι.  (Συν TV/υπολογιστή). Θέλω να προστατέψω ψυγείο/πλυντήριο για να μην καούν.
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι πρίζες ασφαλείας που έχουν ασφάλεια πάνω προστατεύουν τις συσκευές από το να καούν?
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Για ασφάλεια δική σου πρώτα από όλα να προσθέσεις ρελέ διαφυγής.
Από ότι φαίνεται ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν είναι και τόσο της συνεργασίας.


Στάλθηκε από το Mi A2 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.electromes.gr/el/proiont...gi1024890.html
Για προσωρινά? , αν και οι κανονισμοί λένε ότι δεν θεωρείται έγκυρη του παραπάνω προϊόντος και πάραυτα απαιτείται αυτό να είναι στον πίνακα . (ας πουν απόψεις οι προφέσορες της ηλεκτρολογίας με την έννοια του προσωρινού ) εννοείται όχι μπαγαποντιές για το προσωπικό κέρδος έτσι?  :Lol:

----------


## mikemtb73

Καλά πως πήρε ρεύμα? Υπογραφή από ηλεκτρολόγο δεν είχε? Βρες τον και να έρθει αυτός να το βάλει ... τσάμπα.. Αλλιώς καταγγελία πες του

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George92

Η ΔΕΗ δεν είναι στο όνομα μου, άρα να του πω ότι είτε θα βάλει είτε θα τον καταγγείλω, έχω σκεφτεί να βάλω ρελέ αλλά να μην πληρώσω τα τελευταία ενοίκια αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι καλυμμένος. Κάτι τελευταίο, πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ολόκληρος ο πίνακας με κουτί κλπ ή αν φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο τοποθετείτε μόνο το ρελέ? Ευχαριστώ

----------

apavlidis (08-11-20)

----------


## mikemtb73

Χωρις μια φώτο... Πως να ξερουμε αν χωραει φίλε μου? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## apavlidis

> Η ΔΕΗ δεν είναι στο όνομα μου, άρα να του πω ότι είτε θα βάλει είτε θα τον καταγγείλω, έχω σκεφτεί να βάλω ρελέ αλλά να μην πληρώσω τα τελευταία ενοίκια αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι καλυμμένος. Κάτι τελευταίο, πρέπει να αλλαχθεί ολόκληρος ο πίνακας με κουτί κλπ ή αν φέρω ηλεκτρολόγο τοποθετείτε μόνο το ρελέ? Ευχαριστώ


Βάλε μια φωτο τον πίνακα να σου πούμε ακριβώς 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George92

IMG_20201108_122423.jpgαυτος είναι!

----------


## apavlidis

> IMG_20201108_122423.jpgαυτος είναι!


Ο πίνακας αυτός είναι αρχές δεκαετίας 70. Όμως με κάνα 2 μαζεματα μπορεί να μπει και ρελέ κι ότι θες

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## apavlidis

> Ο πίνακας αυτός είναι αρχές δεκαετίας 70. Όμως με κάνα 2 μαζεματα μπορεί να μπει και ρελέ κι ότι θες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έτσι που τον βλέπω παντως αριστερά από την ασφάλεια χωράει να μπει ρελε

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## meletis_m

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47963αυτος είναι!


Στο διαμέρισμα είχα τέτοιο πίνακα . Είναι αρχές 70-75.  Είχε γίνει μια αναβάθμιση ~1996.
Πριν 6 μήνες ήρθε αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος , μου αφαίρεσε τη βιδωτη ασφάλεια , έβαλε αυτοματη ασφάλεια και αλλάξαμε και το ρελέ διαφυγής που είχε ήδη. 
Επίσης μου τράβηξε και μια γραμμή για το κλιματιστικό και άλλαξε και 2-3 μικροαυτοματους .


Στάλθηκε από το Mi A2 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## apavlidis

> Στο διαμέρισμα είχα τέτοιο πίνακα . Είναι αρχές 70-75.  Είχε γίνει μια αναβάθμιση ~1996.
> Πριν 6 μήνες ήρθε αδειούχος ηλεκτρολόγος , μου αφαίρεσε τη βιδωτη ασφάλεια , έβαλε αυτοματη ασφάλεια και αλλάξαμε και το ρελέ διαφυγής που είχε ήδη. 
> Επίσης μου τράβηξε και μια γραμμή για το κλιματιστικό και άλλαξε και 2-3 μικροαυτοματους .
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A2 Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Η ασφάλεια τηξης πρέπει να παραμείνει στον πίνακα η έστω νε μπει neozed είναι πιο ασφαλής για γενική ασφάλεια. Οι αυτόματες πολλές φορές και για διάφορους λόγους είτε δεν πέφτουν είτε πέφτουν μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα το οποίο μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραιο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## George92

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, τότε να βάλω το ρελέ και θα κρατήσω απόδειξη και θα το αφαιρέσω από το τελευταίο ενοίκιο και ας τσιριζει δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δεν θέλω να μου καεί κάποια συσκευή

----------


## klik

Το ρελε δεν εχει σχεση με το αν θα καει καποια συσκευή σου. Λάθος το εχεις καταλάβει

----------

meletis_m (08-11-20)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά, τότε να βάλω το ρελέ και θα κρατήσω απόδειξη και θα το αφαιρέσω από το τελευταίο ενοίκιο και ας τσιριζει δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Δεν θέλω να μου καεί κάποια συσκευή


Και το ρελέ προστασίας να βάλεις , εκ βαθέων δεν προστατεύεις τις συσκευές .

Το καταλληλότερο με την έννοια που το θέτεις (προστασία για τις συσκευές ) είναι ο επιτηρητής τάσης .
Στατιστικός σε οικίες που έχουν ρελέ προστασίας οι βλάβες συσκευών είναι πολύ συχνότερες από τις οικίες που δεν έχουν ρελέ προστασίας , όσο και αν φαίνεται παράξενο .

Το ρελέ προστασίας δίνει περισσότερη έμφαση στην προστασία με την έννοια του "αντιηλεκτροπληξιακού" (και όπως καταλαβαίνεις "ηλεκτροπληξία" δεν παθαίνουν οι συσκευές ) ο όρος που ταιριάζει περισσότερο στις ηλεκτρικές συσκευές για προστασία είναι η λέξη "Βραχυκύκλωμα" ή και υπερφόρτωση , υπόταση (ρεύματος) , υπέρταση (ρεύματος ) . Το ρελέ προστασίας δεν προστατεύει από τις 3 αμέσως παραπάνω κατηγορίες (αυτό το κάνουν οι απλές ασφάλειες του πίνακα ).

Το ρελέ προστασίας προστατεύει τις συσκευές με την έννοια της πρόληψης (πριν το βραχυκύκλωμα) = η ζημιά πάλι είναι υπαρκτή για την συσκευή καθώς το ρελέ προστασίας προειδοποιεί για την ζημιά που όντως είναι υπαρκτή και δεν γλυτώνεις την αντικατάσταση της ζημιάς που έχει συμβεί . 

Αν ήταν έτσι τότε όσες κατοικίες είχαν ρελέ προστασίας δεν θα χαλούσαν ποτέ οι συσκευές . Η πραγματικότητα έδειξε ότι οι "ζημιές " σε συσκευές με προστασία ρελέ είναι οι συχνότερες και λόγω πρόληψης .

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν εννοώ ότι το ρελέ προστασίας δεν είναι απαραίτητο , αντίθετα είναι χρήσιμο για την "συσκευή" περισσότερο που λέγεται άνθρωπος .

Ας πάρουμε το ψυγείο σου , σε συνδυασμό με κάποια υπόταση ή υπέρταση δικτύου της Δεη .
Επίσης γνωρίζεις (πιθανά ) ότι σε υπέρταση ή υπόταση έχουν καταστραφεί συσκευές . 
Το ρελέ προστασίας δεν προστατεύει την συσκευή (για τον λόγο αυτό υπάρχουν άλλωστε τα ups και οι επιτηρητές τάσης ρεύματος δικτύου) και είναι καταλληλότερες για προστασία .

Άλλη προστασία είναι να μην νοικιάζεις σπίτι από ιδιοκτήτες που δεν βάζουν τα απαραίτητα (ρελέ προστασίας + επιτηρητή τάσης ) αν πρώτα μπεις στο σπίτι και μετά καταλάβεις ότι το σπίτι δεν σου κάνει , είσαι συνένοχος μαζί με τον ιδιοκτήτη. (σαν να λέμε αγοράζεις αυτοκίνητο μεταχειρισμένο , και αργότερα κατάλαβες ότι αυτό δεν ήταν ποτέ ασφαλισμένο ή ποτέ δεν πέρασε από Κτεο ή ποτέ δεν αλλάχτηκαν λάδια στον κινητήρα )

----------

MAIK721 (14-11-20)

----------


## xsterg

επειδη οι καλοι λογαριασμοι κανουν και τους καλους φιλους (λεμε τωρα). 
εισαστε λαθος και οι δυο. αυτος λαθος που νοικιαζει σπιτι χωρις να τηρουνται καποια ελαχιστα στανταρ ασφαλειας. και εσυ λαθος που πας τσαμπουκαλιδικα να κανεις οτι προσθηκη η επισκευη θεωρεις πανω στην ιδιοκτησια του αλλου και μετα να του πας τον λογαριασμο. 
συζητηστε λογικα, και βρειτε μια λυση που να ικανοποιει και τους δυο. οι αποφασεις δεν παιρνονται μονομερως και ειδικα απο την πλευρα του ενοικιαστη. στο τελος πες του αν δεν τα βρειτε οτι σκοπευεις να αποχωρησεις απο το σπιτι γιατι υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος ασφαλειας για τον οποιο αν συμβει κατι θα ειναι εκτεθειμενος αυτος. εγω προσωπικα δεν θα νοικιαζα σπιτι που δεν εχει εναν  αξιοπρεπη πινακα και φυσικα αντιηλεκτροπληξιακο. το κοστος του αντιηλεκτροπληξιακου ειναι πραγματικα τιποτα μπροστα σε αυτο που μπορει να βρει καποιον αν συμβει ατυχημα. ενα μονοφασικο ρελε επωνυμο εχει τιμη αγορας 30€. πες οτι θα σου παρει και αλλα τοσα ο ηλεκτρολογος. μιλαμε για 60€. εγω θα τον εβαζα ακομη και εαν δεν τον πληρωνε ο ιδιοκτητης με δικα μου εξοδα.

----------


## George92

Μίλησα μαζί του, του είπα για το ρελέ και ότι θα ήθελα να το βάλω και αυτός άρχισε να φωνάζει, "τόσα χρόνια το νοικιάζω και κανείς δεν μου είπε για ρελεδες", "τίποτα δεν παθαίνει καμία συσκευή" και αυτές είναι "μουφές των αερατζιδων ηλεκτρολόγων για να ζήσουν".  Τι να σου πω. Καλά δε όταν του είπα για ρελέ και επιτηρητή τάσης μου λέει βάλε ότι θες το ενοίκιο θα το πληρώσεις κανονικά... Προφανώς και φταίω γιατί όταν το νοίκιασα δεν κοίταξα κάν τον πίνακα επειδή είχε ρεύμα... Όταν έκανα την μετακόμιση ήταν αργά.... Τώρα έχω προβλήματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μίλησα μαζί του, ... Όταν έκανα την μετακόμιση ήταν αργά.... Τώρα έχω προβλήματα.


Γιαυτό σου έβαλα τα περί #3 (επαναλαμβάνω μεν μη εγκεκριμένο ) αλλά τουλάχιστον ακραίο που βοηθάει *στην ασφάλεια σου*. (αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση στις συσκευές)
Στις συσκευές π.χ. ο ρελές παραδέχομαι ότι βοηθάει σε ορισμένου τύπου "βλάβες" που στην ουσία δεν είναι βλάβες , π.χ. η πτώση του ρελέ επειδή ένα πλυντήριο ρούχων είχε διαρροή νερού και βρέχονταν απλά κάποια καλώδια (φώναζαν τεχνικό και απλά ο τεχνικός επισκεύαζε την διαρροή *νερού* που έφερνε επέκταση της πτώσης του ρελέ) με αυτήν την έννοια ναι , προστατεύει τις συσκευές .
Αλλά μια πραγματική βλάβη (ηλεκτρικής συσκευής ) π.χ. ηλεκτρικής κουζίνας που κάποια από τις αντιστάσεις της είχε ηλεκτρική διαρροή ρεύματος , αυτή την βλάβη δεν την αποφεύγεις , η αντίσταση θα αλλαχτεί έτσι κι αλλιώς . Το κέρδος σου θα είναι η προληπτική δική σου ασφάλεια . (μπορείς να χέσεις τον ιδιοκτήτη και να το πάρεις προσωπικά με δικό σου κόστος , αν δεν συμφωνήσει ούτε σε αυτό είναι όντως πρόβλημα)

----------


## klik

Και φυσικα μπορεις να φυγεις για λογους ασφαλείας. Η μοναδικη περιπτωση που σπαει συμβολαιο ενοικιασης εις βαρος του ιδιοκτητη

----------


## chipakos-original

> Και φυσικα μπορεις να φυγεις για λογους ασφαλείας. Η μοναδικη περιπτωση που σπαει συμβολαιο ενοικιασης εις βαρος του ιδιοκτητη


Για την ακρίβεια ο ενοικιαστής μπορεί να φύγει όποτε θέλει από το σπίτι ακόμη κι αν δεν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο, ακόμη και χωρίς πραγματικό λόγο.Δέσμευση έχουν μόνο τα καταστήματα αλλιώς πληρώνουν ρήτρα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Χωρίς συμβόλαιο σε έβαλε μέσα στο σπίτι; 
 Άφησέ του στη λήξη ένα φέσι στη ΔΕΗ στην Ούλεν κλπ  μέχρι το γόνατο και.... άντε γειά. Πάρε και τις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα και φύγε, δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει τπτ.
Η πρώτη δουλειά του ιδιοκτήτη είναι να περαστούν όλοι οι λογαριασμοί στο όνομα του ενοικιαστή και η δεύτερη να το γράψει στην Εφορία. (εδώ χρειάζεται χαρτί ηλεκτρολόγου).
Εκτός εάν σε έδεσε με ετήσιες προκαταβολές ενοικίων και 5-6 μήνες εγγυήσεις. Σ'αυτή την περίπτωση πρόσεξε μη σε βγάλει και από το σπίτι σαν καταληψία.

----------


## klik

> Για την ακρίβεια ο ενοικιαστής μπορεί να φύγει όποτε θέλει από το σπίτι ακόμη κι αν δεν έχει λήξει το συμβόλαιο, ακόμη και χωρίς πραγματικό λόγο.Δέσμευση έχουν μόνο τα καταστήματα αλλιώς πληρώνουν ρήτρα.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/landlor...oikiastis/amp/

Θα εχει βαψει, φτιάξει ο αλλος το σπιτι κ εσυ φευγεις οποτε θες; οχι βεβαια.

Πχ στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, Οι παροχοι οτε, βοδα, άνεμος κλπ σε αφηνουν να φυγεις ετσι απλα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο ακίνητο δεν έχουν ληφθεί τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφαλείας και τίθεται σε κίνδυνο η υγεία του ενοικιαστή (ΑΚ 58


 :Think:

----------


## George92

Συμβόλαιο έχουμε στο τάξις μόνο, η ΔΕΗ είναι στο δικό του όνομα και την θέλει έτσι για να "ελέγχει" μου είπε. Το ίδιο και το νερό.
Καταρχάς σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους! Λοιπόν τον πήρε τηλέφωνο φίλος που σπουδάζει νομική και του εξήγησε την κατάσταση, γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ να πιέζω γενικά, και τελικά είπε "εντάξει ας βάλει τι χρειάζεται στον πίνακα αλλά να είμαι και εγώ μπροστά για να βγάλω φωτογραφίες", "να πεις του φίλου σου ότι θα πρέπει να κάτσει ένα χρόνο παραπάνω από την λήξη για να κάνω και εγώ απόσβεση", "και "όταν νοικιάζουμε ένα σπίτι το δεχόμαστε όπως είναι γιατί προσβάλλουμε τον ιδιοκτήτη που το έχτισε με αίμα", και "ηλεκτρολόγοι όλο μουφες είναι να βγάζουν λεφτά"... Τέλος πάντων έστω και μετά από πίεση λύθηκε. Τουλάχιστον θα μου γίνει μάθημα πριν νοικιάσω να ελέγχω πίνακα με όσες γνώσεις έχω.

----------


## mikemtb73

> η ΔΕΗ είναι στο δικό του όνομα και την θέλει έτσι για να "ελέγχει" μου είπε


Βαλε το ρελε, περνα εναν ζεστο χειμώνα με οτι θερμαντικο έχεις και σηκώνει η εγκατασταση, και μια χαρα θα εχεις κανει "απόσβεση"

Στην τελικη, νιψε τας χειρας σου 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Πάρε  το  ρεύμα  στο  όνομα σου. Πήγαινε  με  το  συμφωνητικό. Όταν  το  έχει  στο  όνομα του,  μπορεί  να  το  κόψει  ανά  πάσα  στιγμή, ως  μέτρο  πίεσης  και  να  μπεις  σε  χρονοβόρα  διαδικασία.
Το  θέλει  στο όνομα του  ,για  να  αποφύγει  το  δελτίο  ηλεκτρολόγου.

----------


## George92

Αυτό μου είπε και ο φίλος μου, αλλά δεν θα γίνω σαν τα μούτρα του. Ούτε ευρώ δεν θέλω να υπάρχει "κλέψιμο"... Αυτό με το να το γυρίσω στο όνομα μου το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά συν ότι έχω λάβει προσφορές από άλλες εταιρίες. Τώρα πως θα το πάρει, φαντάζομαι, αλλά όλα έχουν όριο.  Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας!

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου το σωστο ειναι να μπει στο ονομα σου η παροχη του ρευματος. αυτο συνεπαγεται ελεγχο ηλεκτρολογικης εγκαταστασης (100€) εγγυηση στην δεη (εξαρταται απο την παροχη) και προσθηκη ρελε διαφυγης εντασης (40€ + εργασία).

----------

